# RPG Freebies, Bundles, and Sales News (January 8, 2023)



## Wolfram stout (Monday at 11:29 PM)

Thank You. I grabbed the Free League stuff.  I wanted the Vaesen stuff in PDF and would have happily paid the $18  just for those but then getting Forbidden Lands as well....WOW.


----------

